

Sartoris microkernel tutorial: starting from scratch - sbazerque
http://sartoris-microkernel.blogspot.com/2006/06/0.html

======
sliverstorm
how much programming ability is necessary? I'm decently competent, but I have
a hard time making sense of things like Linux drivers, which I fear is
relevant to this.

~~~
sbazerque
Knowledge of the C programming language is assumed. The microkernel handles
most of the low level stuff, and the tutorial has some ready-made drivers.

